# Big Wins yesterday at County Fair!



## PattiXmas (Aug 4, 2009)

The kids are so happy!  They did very well with their goats.  My son and his boer wether, Sammy took the showmanship class and Sammy is the Reserve Grand Champion Market Wether.

Becky and her doe did wonderful!  This was Becky's first year with a dairy goat.  She and Snowy were Best of Breed and Snowy took the County's Best in Show Junior Doe kid.

Here's Billy and Sammy (sammy's the red goat)






Becky and Snowy (the black nubian with the frosted nose and ears)




















Her red roosters were admired, but they weren't what the judges considered a meat pen.  I didn't know, as this was our first year in chickens, so now we know for next year.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very well done !


----------



## mully (Aug 4, 2009)

Great job ... I know she is happy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations to your children and their animals!


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 4, 2009)

congrats to you an your kids.they did real good.


----------



## PattiXmas (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  They had a blast!  The judge told the crowd that he just got back from judging in California and he said that if Becky and her goat had been there, they would have placed in the top 5 for the nationals.  Becky is real pleased, as she picked Snowy out herself.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations!  Great looking animals and human kids!  They should be very proud of their accomplishments.


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 10, 2009)

Congradulations!!!!! Awesome looking  Goats and Birds, what a happy smile, well done

Cyndi

Mossy Stone Farm Washington (state)


----------



## PattiXmas (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, little Sammy the Sammich went through the auction on Saturday (all Grand and Reserve Grands had to) and the buyers put him back in the resale.  I was allowed by hubby and son to bid on him but they would only let me spend $100.  I disobeyed them and put in a final bid of $130.  We lost him for $10!!!  While we were waiting yesterday for his new parents we were considering "kidnapping" him.  His new owner showed up and she told us that the person that actually bought him did so only because she didn't want him to be eaten.  They were going to be looking for a pet home for him.  She saw how much we loved him and how much he loved us so she gave him back to us!!!  We are so happy that Sammy the Sammich is home!  Now we just have to get through the State Fair with Fat Tony.  Billy wants to win, but I will miss my Fat Tony.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 10, 2009)

YEEE HA!!!!  OHHH how I love a happy ending !!!!


----------



## amysflock (Aug 10, 2009)

Yay, congratulations!!!


----------



## MReit (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome! Great pics too!!


----------



## jane_kolin (Aug 3, 2012)

Great job  guys!!!


----------

